# Garmin eTrex 35t handlebar mount



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone find a way to mount a Garmin eTrex 35t on a handlebar besides the crappy Gamin one? I was looking for an aluminum out front type mount but have not had much luck.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What's so crappy about the Garmin rail mount? It works, even if the mount offers few mounting locations.

If you want more location flexibility, take a look at Rec-mounts. I'll admit, their product catalog is a bit daunting. But they make mounts and adapters that should allow you to put your etrex just about anywhere you want. Including out front, which I think is a terrible location for mtb purposes, fwiw.

I have a few of their products, including one of their rail mounts (compatible with the Oregon, newer etrex, and the like) with a GoPro adapter on the back, which allows me more placement flexibility (I like just above the stem for mtb, personally, so I have two of their headset spacer mounts). K-Edge makes a similar type of mount, but I went with Rec-mounts' version because the hinge is a more versatile GoPro mount.

It's not the most easily searchable place to find their stuff (because of their Engrish), but they do sell some items on Amazon (which is where I've bought mine).
https://www.amazon.com/REC-MOUNTS/pages/8443369011


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, that’s exactly what I’m looking for but you are right that website is a MESS. 
How can anyone make heads or tails from that mess? I just emailed them see how that goes. 


I guess “out front” is not right term I want to do same I want to mount in middle over stem and have a GoPro or regular 1/4” thread below as option for light or camera. I too looked a K-Edge and would be perfect but emailed and don’t make one for Garmin Etrex.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

miamic70 said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for but you are right that website is a MESS.
> How can anyone make heads or tails from that mess? I just emailed them see how that goes.
> 
> I guess "out front" is not right term I want to do same I want to mount in middle over stem and have a GoPro or regular 1/4" thread below as option for light or camera. I too looked a K-Edge and would be perfect but emailed and don't make one for Garmin Etrex.


Yeah, rec mounts is a Japanese company, so I suppose it would make more sense if you understood Japanese.

I still looked at the pdf images of their catalog to narrow down what I was after. They do have some semblance of product numbers (type 1, type 22, etc). So I used that to get from A to B. Basically you first need to figure out what you want to mount, and 2nd, you have to figure out where you want to put it. And just make sure you can attach A to B. It is possible that an adapter C may be necessary. Sometimes, part C is included with one of the other parts you order. There may be more than one option, depending on what you want to do. So from that standpoint, the flexibility is awesome. Most of the parts are quality machined aluminum, with plastic only where necesary. And the plastic they use seems to be good, durable stuff. Not the trash 3d printed junk from shapeways.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2018)

*Few more details on Recmount?*



Harold said:


> What's so crappy about the Garmin rail mount? It works, even if the mount offers few mounting locations.
> 
> If you want more location flexibility, take a look at Rec-mounts. I'll admit, their product catalog is a bit daunting. But they make mounts and adapters that should allow you to put your etrex just about anywhere you want. Including out front, which I think is a terrible location for mtb purposes, fwiw.
> 
> ...


Hello, I' am new here and having the same issues-looking to mount an etrex above the stem and can't read Japanese so no success with the Recmount site-could I buy the stem spacer that looks like a Go Pro mount and then the corresponding rail piece that also has the Go Pro attachment on the bottom, and bolt those two together and mount under the stem cap? I hope it's this easy and welcome any advice. Not sure if this would place it directly above the stem or slightly off kilter since both parts seem to have three prongs sticking out and it looks like you'd have to pick one side or the other and I want to avoid Kneeing my Etrex off the bike when I am pedaling from a standing position. This setup will stay above a stem with a 6 degree rise? Sorry for all the dumb questions-I want to know what I am doing before buying these parts that are actually sort of expensive for what they are-again thanks. J


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

I went with Rec-Mount and once past the website mess it was pretty painless to place order and their communication and shipping speed was amazing ordered Sunday 11pm had it Tuesday!

I went with the eTrex adapter and the GoPro 5mm spacer stem mount. Works great and it nice and solid. My stem is a 70mm with 6 degree rise and only change I am making is i just ordered a 2.5mm spacer so I can swap with the 5mm spacers and bring it down a tad more.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, I' am new here and having the same issues-looking to mount an etrex above the stem and can't read Japanese so no success with the Recmount site-could I buy the stem spacer that looks like a Go Pro mount and then the corresponding rail piece that also has the Go Pro attachment on the bottom, and bolt those two together and mount under the stem cap? I hope it's this easy and welcome any advice. Not sure if this would place it directly above the stem or slightly off kilter since both parts seem to have three prongs sticking out and it looks like you'd have to pick one side or the other and I want to avoid Kneeing my Etrex off the bike when I am pedaling from a standing position. This setup will stay above a stem with a 6 degree rise? Sorry for all the dumb questions-I want to know what I am doing before buying these parts that are actually sort of expensive for what they are-again thanks. J


It is just that easy.

You should be able to get those particular parts from Amazon, IIRC. It's where I got mine. Those bits are fairly common, I think. The only time it might actually be necessary to order straight from the company in Japan is if you have a more unusual fitment and need some parts they sell less commonly. Automatic translation by Google Chrome takes care of most of the language barrier on their website. It doesn't get the stuff in images, but that's mostly less important from what I can tell.


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

They don’t sell everything on Amazon. Anyway, even if you order through Amazon it will ship from Japan. Fairly easy to order direct and worst case email them thier customer service and shipping times are both excellent.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

miamic70 said:


> They don't sell everything on Amazon. Anyway, even if you order through Amazon it will ship from Japan. Fairly easy to order direct and worst case email them thier customer service and shipping times are both excellent.


Not all of it does...some of their Amazon stuff ships via Prime. Like I said, it's only the most common/popular stuff, I suspect.

Good to know about ordering direct, though. I didn't need to go that route for the parts I have purchased (I have two stem spacer mounts with 1/4 turn Garmin Edge adapters and 1 Garmin handheld rail mount adapter, plus I ordered a package of the plastic 1/4 turn insert replacements recently).


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Don't suppose you could help a brother out with those model #s?*



miamic70 said:


> I went with Rec-Mount and once past the website mess it was pretty painless to place order and their communication and shipping speed was amazing ordered Sunday 11pm had it Tuesday!
> 
> I went with the eTrex adapter and the GoPro 5mm spacer stem mount. Works great and it nice and solid. My stem is a 70mm with 6 degree rise and only change I am making is i just ordered a 2.5mm spacer so I can swap with the 5mm spacers and bring it down a tad more.
> 
> View attachment 1195065


That looks great and the 2.5mm will bring it down for you  I am pretty intimidated by the website though. I have an etrex 35 on order and checked the website. I almost had an aneurysm. I wanted to know if you have a model # for the etrex adapter and go pro steertube mount to help anyone out doing the same as you? That would be kind of you!

I like the placement of this mount for mountain biking and gravel riding over bumpy terrain. Out front of the bar would likely rattle the junk.



UPDATE:
I just found this *Adapter type 3 [GM-GHG3] for Garmin eTrex*JAN: 4573214170129

What it is
A quarter turn aluminum adapter that attaches to, and allows the ETREX to be mounted to quarter turn Garmin bike mounts...many are a little more common to find...


Now I'm just missing the steer tube/spacer go pro adaptor.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Just FWIW....
I have the 30X, which I believe uses the same mount as the 35. I had bought the holder Harold mentioned above that mounts with a GoPro base from Amazon, but when I click on the order, the page isn't found.

Nevertheless, I also have this version, tie-strap to a 90mm stem.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012MI7QE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

milliesand said:


> Just FWIW....
> I have the 30X, which I believe uses the same mount as the 35. I had bought the holder Harold mentioned above that mounts with a GoPro base from Amazon, but when I click on the order, the page isn't found.
> 
> Nevertheless, I also have this version, tie-strap to a 90mm stem.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012MI7QE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I think they change their amazon listings occasionally. I ran into the same problem awhile back. It seems sometimes they take stuff off amazon entirely occasionally. Anyway, you can check their current availability here:

https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/...se-bin=REC-MOUNTS&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_8443369011

The steerer spacer - gopro adapter is there, at least. It avoids rec-mounts' disastrous website that browser translators can't even work with.


----------



## user3243557 (Jun 9, 2020)

the most reliable mount ive ever come across is the silicone J-mount i used on my 40 day trip across america , rode som sketchy mountains and not once fell out and not once turned off , it also streches so fits the 35touch too whick most etrex 30 mounts wont

here is the amazon link https://www.amazon.com/J-Mount-Etre...j-mount+etrex&qid=1591689201&refresh=1&sr=8-2

ps, its black now


----------

